# Raw hide bones for GS puppies? Yes or No?



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

My puppy is almost 5months old and just lost her first tooth yesterday while chewing a bone, I noticed it when a small amount of blood was on the bone. 

Should I be letting her chew raw hide bones even if they could make her teeth come out quicker? Is it bad at this stage to let them have bones?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

no. absolutely no raw hide. EVER. They can cause obstructions

Find her knuckle bones, or beef neck bones, from a butcher.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I never give raw hides at any age. There are much better things for them to chew on. Bully sticks, raw marrow bones, deer antlers, etc.

And raw hides aren't actually "bones". They're processed skin.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

I vote no.....

SuperG


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Rawhide is scary. When I had my 7 operations last year and I went to get them out of the vet kennel I kept them in ( I was still on a walker, I didn't care I wanted my dogs back) the girl who was in charge of caring for the kennel animals handed me the rest of a package of rawhide bones, I almost put my hands around her neck and screamed at her," YOU GAVE MY DOGS RAWHIDE??!!!!"


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Nooooo!!!!!!!!


----------



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

Appreciate the input everyone, any links on where I could purchase some better options for my pup to chew on online? I guess I won't be giving raw hide anymore.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

No, one of parents dog was choking on it. They were able to grab it out of her throat.


----------



## kabylewolf (Sep 7, 2014)

My puppy loves rawhide bones. I understand why people don't want to give them to their dogs but with supervision I think it's completely fine. 

My puppy isn't a fierce power biter and simply likes gnawing, so it's not like he's going to crush it to little pieces then eat it up. 


He likes the taste and it's a cheap easily replaceable distraction from chewing on furniture. 

My puppy will go through $40 antlers in a week, but I still have the first two original raw hides I purchased that he likes to soak in his mouth and gently chew at it. 

So it's a cheap option, and like I said... with supervision I see nothing wrong with it. 

My pitbull on the otherhand likes to shatter them in her mouth and chew the flakes into dust in her mouth and then leave. So she's a no-go on rawhide bones. Hahaha


----------



## GSDoglover (Sep 3, 2014)

kabylewolf said:


> My puppy loves rawhide bones. I understand why people don't want to give them to their dogs but with supervision I think it's completely fine.
> 
> My puppy isn't a fierce power biter and simply likes gnawing, so it's not like he's going to crush it to little pieces then eat it up.
> 
> ...


Mine does the same thing, just kind of gently gnawing at it until it gets soft and then chews those little pieces up... she hasn't had any issues but the tooth getting knocked out while chewing on one made me consider another option or I wanted to be clear if it were bad for her to lose teeth while chewing them.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Never for any dog. My oldest swallowed a soggy piece and couldn't breath. Never gave her or any of my other dogs another raw hide. I almost lost her


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have never had a problem with my dogs chewing on rawhide. I always give them the largest pressed ones in the shape of a stick and only at limited time so they won't eat a lot of it at once. That stuff swells up pretty big. I don't give the knuckle kind as they immediately remove the "knot" and can choke on that. Once they have their adult teeth I don't give the hard chewers rawhide anymore. But for puppies it has always worked well. Once they have chewed down to a swallow-able size, I throw it out. Oh, and of course just the USA- made kind.


----------

